# make xconfig QStandardPaths: XDG_RUN gentoo-sources problem

## wrc1944

When I tried to compile the new 4.4.1 gentoo-sources, I typed in my normal make xconfig which lauches the qt xconfig utility for easy kernel configuration, but when I tried to load my old config file (as I have done thousands of times before) I now get the gtk version with the gtk toolkit window rendering. 

When trying to load my old config file using the drop-down gconf menu->load, a gconf error box pops up, and says: 

```
Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server 
```

Then I checked to confirm dbus was started:

```
gentoo-audio wrc # /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status: started
```

Here's the make config output:

```
gentoo-audio linux-4.4.1-gentoo # make xconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  CHECK   qt

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  MOC     scripts/kconfig/qconf.moc

  HOSTCXX scripts/kconfig/qconf.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/qconf

scripts/kconfig/qconf  Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig

#

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

klauncher not running... launching kdeinit

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

kdeinit5: Shutting down running client.

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

klauncher not running... launching kdeinit

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

klauncher not running... launching kdeinit

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

couldn't create slave: "Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server"

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

klauncher not running... launching kdeinit

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

klauncher not running... launching kdeinit

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

couldn't create slave: "Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server"

QXcbWindow: Unhandled client message: "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES"

QXcbWindow: Unhandled client message: "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES"

QXcbWindow: Unhandled client message: "_GTK_LOAD_ICONTHEMES"

```

KDE seems to be running normally- stuff like kdesu dolphin works as usual.  This is a 1 month old plasma profile ~amd64 box, with kde5 and xfce4 installed.

To check if the problem was possibly kernel related, I tried installing a 4.3.5-gentoo-sources kernel, and make xconfig popped up my normal qt version of gconf, and loading my old file from the menu works normally- loaded my old config and compiled fine. 4.4.0-gentoo-sources also worked fine. I then retried 4.4.1, and the same problem- the gtk version of gconf comes up, and gives the error on attempting a menu->load.

So I guess kde, qt, and gconf are OK, and the problem is with something changing in the 4.4.1-gentoo-sources kernel?  Guess I could download a kernel.org vanilla and try make xconfig on that to see if it's also a problem without gentoo-source patches.

Anyone have any ideas, or fixes?

EDIT:  OK- just did a vanilla 4.4.1 downloaded from kernel.org, and make config brings up the gtk version of gconf, and attempting to load my config file from the gconf menu pops up the exact same error as before.  Guess that eliminates any gentoo-sources patch being the cause.  I'll next try booting into xfce4 and seeing what happens.

----------

## wrc1944

Interesting, In xfce4, cd'ing into my kernel.org 4.4.1 and trying to load my config using the drop-down menu->load brings up qt gconf version normally, and NOT the gtk version, and loads the file normally.

This is confusing because the make config output is only: 

```

gentoo-audio linux-4.4.1 # make xconfig

scripts/kconfig/qconf  Kconfig

Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

#

# using defaults found in arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig 
```

If there's a qt session management error, how can qt initiate a qt gconf window??  Are the defaults found in arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig making it possible, and if so, why wouldn't that also work when in kde?  Is there a plasma5 and/or other qt/kde problems?  I'm out of my depth here.

----------

## zwede

That's weird. Here's my output when launching config on 4.4.1:

```
MarkusPC linux # make xconfig

  CHECK   qt

  MOC     scripts/kconfig/qconf.moc

  HOSTCXX scripts/kconfig/qconf.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/qconf

scripts/kconfig/qconf  Kconfig
```

No errors?

----------

## wrc1944

zwede,

Thanks much for the feedback.  Are you  using a DE other than kde, or if kde, which profile are you using, regular kde desktop, plasma, or perhaps something else? 

I have the problem with either kde or plasma desktop profiles.

----------

## wrc1944

Still haven't found a solution for this problem, other than to boot to xfce4 when I wish to compile a kernel. I looked in defaults found in arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig in hopes of finding a clue, but no luick, as well as much searching the internet for many hours over weeks.   

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I think the problem is obviously that QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not being not set, but can't understand why, or even how to set the path correctly.

Maybe I should install LXQT, and check if "make xconfig" works normally when running in that DE.   If so, wouldn't that narrow it down to KDE/Plasma as my main problem, and not QT?

----------

